

Omni.js - Easily build realtime Backbone apps - mashlol
http://omni.kevinbedi.com/

======
owobeid
Is it me or is anyone else having problems scrolling down the page.

~~~
mashlol
Works for me, what browser?

~~~
HarshaThota
I am having the same issue as well. Firefox 21 on Windows 7.

~~~
mashlol
Okay scrolling on Firefox should be fixed now.

~~~
owobeid
Thanks!

------
exodia_man
it is working on Chrome. Very nice tutorial, including video.

